# What Does the Bible Say About Marijuana?



## deprave (Apr 23, 2011)

*What does the Bible say about marijuana? *The Bible says that God created hemp for people to use "as meat," (ie, to consume), that its seed oil is to be used as an ointment, and that cannabis is "to be received with thanks-giving of them which believe and know the truth." Paul also warned that some people would "speak lies in hypocrisy" and prohibit us from using it.

It also says that we _"shall not bear false witness"_ about people who use cannabis, nor judge them because that judgement is reserved to the Lord. The Lord hates those who speak lies and sow discord among brethern. For those people harrassed and imprisoned for using cannabis rightfuly, Jesus offers these words of comfort, _"Blessed are those persecuted for righteousness's sake: For theirs is the Kingdom of Heaven."_

_He causeth the grass to grow for the cattle and herb for the service of man: that he may bring forth food out of the earth; And wine that maketh glad the heart of man and oil to make his face to shineth. _(Psalm 104:14-15)

_Turn again our captivity, 0 Lord, as the streams in the dry land. They that sow in tears shall reap in joy.He that goeth forth and weepeth, bearing precious seed, shall doubtless come again with rejoicing,
bringing his sheaves with him_. -Psalms 126: 4-6

_And I will raise up for them a plant of renown, and they shall be no more consumed with hunger in the land, neither bear the shame of the heathen any more. _(Ezekiel 34:29)

_"In the later times, some shall  speak lies in hypocrisy  commanding to abstain from meats which God hath created to be received with thanksgiving of them which believe and know the truth."_ (Paul: 1 Timothy 1-4)

_"God said, 'Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed which is upon the face of all the earth.To you it will be for meat.'  And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good."_ (Genesis 1:29-31)

The Bible also describes a common way of preparing marijuana for medicinal use: _"The Lord said Afore harvest, when the bud is perfect and the sour grape is ripening in the flower, he shall cut off the sprigs with pruning hooks and take away and cut down the branches." _(Isaiah 18:4-5)

_Cannabis was traditionally used in 12 different ways: as clothing, paper, cord, sails, fishnet, oil, sealant, incense, food, and in ceremony, relaxation and medicine. And it was written, "On either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare 12 manner of fruits, and yielding her fruit every month; and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations." (Rev. 22:1-2)_

_"Not that which goeth into the mouth defileth a man; that which cometh out of the mouth defileth a man."_ (Mat. 15:11)

The Apostle Paul wrote,_ "I know, and am persuaded by the Lord Jesus, that there is nothing unclean of itself: but to him that esteemeth anything to be unclean, to him it is unclean. For the kingdom of God is not meat and drink; but righteousness and peace and joy in the Holy Ghost."_ (Paul: Romans 14: 2,3,13,14,17)

_"Render therefore unto Caesar the things which be Caesar's and unto God the things which be God's."_ (Luke 20:25) As we have already seen, it was God, not government, who gave man the seed bearing herbs to use and government, not God, who forbade us to use them. Jesus elaborated on this theme: _"A good tree cannot bring forth evil fruit, neither can a corrupt tree bring forth good fruit. Every tree that bringeth not forth good fruit is hewn down and cast into the fire. Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them." Matt. 7:18-20)
_


----------



## potpimp (Apr 23, 2011)

It was also one of the ingredients in the Holy anointing oil. In Isaiah God says "You never brought me aromatic cane." That's what it was called back then. Also, where did Jesus do his first miracle? Cana! I'll give you three guess what they grew in Cana and why it was called that. If you know what to look for it's there and you don't have to twist verses to see it. Cannabis is also kosher. God created this beautiful plant - unique and superior among all other plants - for us, for our many benefits. He is indeed great and good.


----------



## bestbuds09 (Apr 23, 2011)

amen and god bless


----------



## Carne Seca (Apr 24, 2011)

kaneh bosm = Cannabis


----------



## plantvision (Apr 24, 2011)

God created all things good. We as humans need to use it correctly, do not let anything control you.
Pass the weed please.........lets do some soul searching.


----------



## chillwills (Apr 24, 2011)

Some researchers say that the anointing oil is cannabis oil.

Also say that the oil Jesus used to heal was cannabis oil.


----------



## Medical Grade (Apr 24, 2011)

plantvision said:


> God created all things good. We as humans need to use it correctly, do not let anything control you.
> Pass the weed please.........lets do some soul searching.


god created cyanide too - im just sayin.....


----------



## chillwills (Apr 24, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> god created cyanide too - im just sayin.....


And he also gave us a brain to know that it will kill and not to ingest it.


----------



## plantvision (Apr 24, 2011)

Medical Grade said:


> god created cyanide too - im just sayin.....


I am not sure about this but is not cyanide a man made substance.
Man combined chemicals to create cyanide.


----------



## mygirls (Apr 24, 2011)

i wen to a friends wedding and when it waz all over with we were out in back medicating when the pasture walked up. he starded saying that marijuana is not bad, id dosn't say anything about marijuana in the bible.. then he walks away to go home.. a few min. latter me and a friend are srill smoking and the pasture walks up to the edge of the deck and ask me if he can get a pull off if that, meaning my pipe.. i said wy hell ya..he took a hit a strolled away..


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 24, 2011)

oh goodness, no!

Cyanide is a naturally occurring substance.
...maybe 1,800 identified types of plants alone make cyanide in some combination of sugars and lipids..
Apple seeds, cherry, apricot, peach pits, and cassava root (tapioca) all contain chemical precursors that metabolize into hydrogen cyanide
Ciggy smoke and various burning plastics have some types of cyanide floating around...

it's everywhere...
go ahead....innocently reach for a Golden Delicious

...it's not like you're dancing with the reaper or anything.

o.o


----------



## plantvision (Apr 24, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> oh goodness, no!
> 
> Cyanide is a naturally occurring substance.
> ...maybe 1,800 identified types of plants alone make cyanide in some combination of sugars and lipids..
> ...


Thanks for setting me straight, but how does it come into a form of leathality.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 24, 2011)

it robs the blood it's ability to carry oxygen...inhibition of cytochrome c oxidase
just a matter of how much you absorb

1.5 mg per kilogram of body weight is enough to put down a human though

hell of a lot of apple pips to eat


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Cannabis has been part of Judeo-Christianity up until the Catholics saw it as a threat to their spiritual control and monopoly on "conversing with God." The Gnostics all used Cannabis; Nazarites (both ancient and modern) use it sacramentally. the word Christ means anointed one; anointed with Cannabis oil. The modern churches all see it as the Catholics did, nowadays. They know that it's use awakens spiritual and metaphysical abilities in it's users & they can't have Joe Blow walkin around, talkin to the Creator by himself! that simply will not do in their eyes. Happy Ishtar everybody!


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 24, 2011)

nog said:


> its a stupid question


How so? Because it contradicts your views that all spirituality is inherently moronic? is that the case? Please elaborate...?


----------



## ChubbySoap (Apr 24, 2011)

...i think he meant it's like asking if anyone knows a person from california or colorado claiming to not know what marijuana is


----------



## bobbypyn (Apr 25, 2011)

ChubbySoap said:


> ...i think he meant it's like asking if anyone knows a person from california or colorado claiming to not know what marijuana is


....ok. I'll let that slide then.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Apr 25, 2011)

Cannabis is mentioned in the bible as "The Burning Bush". It wasn't an actual bush on fire that Moses was enlightened by. It was the burning of a sacred plant we now call Cannabis. Having inhaled the divine smoke, Moses sat back like we all often do after partaking, to reflect or meditate. At which point, he through the powers of the ever mind expanding sacred plant had an experience with our Creator. It is but one of the many sacred plants that grow on our planet specifically for us to seperate ourselves from the material mind and to see the divinity that exists in all things.


----------



## sharon1 (May 1, 2011)

Tyrannabudz said:


> Cannabis is mentioned in the bible as "The Burning Bush". It wasn't an actual bush on fire that Moses was enlightened by. It was the burning of a sacred plant we now call Cannabis. Having inhaled the divine smoke, Moses sat back like we all often do after partaking, to reflect or meditate. At which point, he through the powers of the ever mind expanding sacred plant had an experience with our Creator. It is but one of the many sacred plants that grow on our planet specifically for us to seperate ourselves from the material mind and to see the divinity that exists in all things.


 
This made me really laugh. ^

Many of those examples are taken way out of context. 
Consider this verse: 
Now the deeds of the flesh are evident, which are: immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, *sorcery*, enmities, strife, jealousy, outbursts of anger, disputes, dissensions, factions, envying, drunkenness, carousing, and things like these, of which I forewarn you, just as I have forewarned you, that *those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God*. (Galatians 5:19-21)​Pretty straightfoward. But you need to know what the word *sorcery *actually represented at the time of writing. &#8220;Sorcerers&#8221; back then used to use herbal and other concoctions to induce drug highs. In fact, the word used in the bible for &#8220;sorcery&#8221; is pharmakeia, which is where we get our word &#8220;pharmacy.&#8221;

I am a Christian who smokes for medical reasons. While most Christians oppose it's use for both recreational and medicinal use for various reasons, all scriptually sound, I do not take such a stiff stand on the issue. As long as I am breaking no laws, and not hurting anyone else, I regard the issue as personal between me and my God.


----------



## Serapis (May 1, 2011)

Then explain away the Genesis verse about seeded herbs on the planet? He stated they were created to benefit man. Are you going to define now what benefits God meant?




sharon1 said:


> This made me really laugh. ^
> 
> Many of those examples are taken way out of context.
> Consider this verse: Now the deeds of the flesh are evident, which are: immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, *sorcery*, enmities, strife, jealousy, outbursts of anger, disputes, dissensions, factions, envying, drunkenness, carousing, and things like these, of which I forewarn you, just as I have forewarned you, that *those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God*. (Galatians 5:19-21)​Pretty straightfoward. But you need to know what the word *sorcery *actually represented at the time of writing. Sorcerers back then used to use herbal and other concoctions to induce drug highs. In fact, the word used in the bible for sorcery is pharmakeia, which is where we get our word pharmacy.
> ...


----------



## Dropastone (May 2, 2011)

Consider this verse:

> Now the deeds of the flesh are evident, which are: immorality, impurity, sensuality, idolatry, *sorcery*, enmities, strife, jealousy, outbursts of anger, disputes, dissensions, factions, envying, drunkenness, carousing, and things like these, of which I forewarn you, just as I have forewarned you, that *those who practice such things will not inherit the kingdom of God*. (Galatians 5:19-21)


Hmm that's interesting. It seems to me that nobody is gonna inherit the kingdom of God.


----------



## Tyrannabudz (May 9, 2011)

sharon1 said:


> This made me really laugh. ^
> 
> Many of those examples are taken way out of context.
> Consider this verse:
> ...


The bible was written by control freaks not God.


----------



## deprave (May 9, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Then explain away the Genesis verse about seeded herbs on the planet? He stated they were created to benefit man. Are you going to define now what benefits God meant?


 not just this but id like an explanation all the other parts quoted in this thread, my original post included, I just don't see how marijuana is against the bible or how it can even be logically interpreted as such.


----------



## Murfy (May 9, 2011)

good topic man-

when i smoke i am VERY close to God.


----------



## Shangeet (May 10, 2011)

Ohhh... 
That's great !!!
I really like it so much ...
Would you like too much guys !!???


----------



## NLXSK1 (May 10, 2011)

Serapis said:


> Then explain away the Genesis verse about seeded herbs on the planet? He stated they were created to benefit man. Are you going to define now what benefits God meant?


Personally, I have always believed that the bible was written by man.

God probably has better handwriting ;]


----------



## nog (May 10, 2011)

The Burning Bush". It wasn't an actual bush on fire that Moses was enlightened by. It was the burning of a sacred plant we now call Cannabis. i am sorry but your using of the Bible like this is shite, how the fuck do you know "it wasnt an actual bush"? the Bible says weed and you assume it means cannabis, when it says seed tou asssume its cannabis, so when Onan spilt his seed on the ground he was actually doing a bit of guerilla farming was he ??? no he was doing what you are doing with recklessly interpreted quotes from the bible, if you do this you could argue that God was a chav "this is my son with whom i am well pleased" you are on a slippery slope when you try and justify something by quoting texts you open the way for crackpots who will turn the Bible and use it against you.


----------

